# Columbia River Newbie



## Skipaway (Jun 2, 2008)

Before I get into posting all my questions and comments, I’m let my first post be an introduction.

My name is Charles Lincoln and I live on the Columbia River upstream from Cathlamet, Washington, USA. I get to see all the sailboats going between Portland, Oregon and Astoria: 98% of them go by under power – they should be ashamed.

I am semi-retired, and am re-entering the sailing world after a 30 year hiatus. I bought a 1976 Islander 28 as a starter cruising boat and keep it at the Elochoman Valley Marina in Cathlamet. My sailing this year will be the lower Columbia River. Prior to this my experience has been dinghies, primarily Lightning Class (Fleet #1!) and Laser.

As I transition to my first boat with an engine, a keel, and horn cleats (I used to think those were only for docking), I’m finding that there is so much more to learn and do. SailNet has provided wonderful winter reading to assist the learning curve and a steadily expanding to-do list.

Looking forward to 2 way conversation after months of lurking.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Charlie,
Welcome to Sailnet. Glad to have you out of the lurking shadows.


----------

